# Train show pick-ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up a nice 928 log car with gray base, a 645 work caboose, and a bunch of real nice standard gauge track..No pixs


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The work cabooses are one of my favorite Gilbert cars. Congrats on the scores.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Picked up a nice 928 log car with gray base, a 645 work caboose, and a bunch of real nice standard gauge track..No pixs


No pix's? 
Now you know what that means.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Can't wait to see pics nice score.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> The work cabooses are one of my favorite Gilbert cars. Congrats on the scores.


I always look out for the wide radius curves for you buddy, hard to find.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just need 1 more piece. If I have to, I can make one out of 2 Gilbert pieces. I do appreciate the effort. Thanks.

Ed, I know what is coming. LOL.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Can't wait to see pics nice score.


Pixs will have to wait, I'm under the weather pretty bad...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok take care your self that's number 1.


----------

